# New guy here



## Swede (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi all just joined here few days ago 
I´m a tackletinkerer got some pics posted in tacklemaking section 
Hope to be able to helpout if i can 

Roger


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

whats up swede? welcome aboard


----------



## rolland (Jan 8, 2008)

Nice to meet ya, some good guys around here I am sure you will like it.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, you're a long way off aren't ya...? Welcome aboard!


----------



## JK1912 (Jun 11, 2005)

welcome aboard lots of good info here


----------



## BASSWICK (Jan 21, 2008)

5th annual Berlin Bass Casters outdoors and fishing show.March 1st-2nd.Community Building Minerva Oh.Boats,tackel,equipment,much more.I am a new member. I am having trouble posting this. HELP!!! thanks BASSWICK


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Welcome Swede! I like that........."tackletinkerer"  WB


----------



## Swede (Jan 17, 2008)

snake69 said:


> Wow, you're a long way off aren't ya...? Welcome aboard!



With internet now you´re not far from anything .I´ve been chatting with few guys from here & used to talk to walleyeguys in WC chat for a few years ago
i drop in there occasionally & been talking to a guy thats been member here for long in other chat aswell MrFishohio if the nick rings a bell


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

SWEDE !!!!
Now if we could jut hear from the old BPS gang. Those were the days....


----------

